# Diy



## Michael. (Jul 12, 2013)

.
Fancy a really hands on job and a career in Bricklaying?
.





.






.
​


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 12, 2013)

_Ouch that looks so heavy and uncomfortable  _


----------



## That Guy (Jul 12, 2013)




----------

